# Vieques, PR - anyone been?



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Report back on how it goes. I've been there multiple times but never been fishing. Family owns a bar on the island, "El Sombrero Viejo"


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Worked there for 3 months but was always so busy I didn't get a chance to fish. Let us know how it is if you get a chance.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I've got a guide for a 1/2 day so will see how it goes and report back. Thanks for the tips texasag


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I used to fish extensively there about 25 years ago, but it was all offshore. The water off Vieques gets very deep very quickly.


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey jsnipes any report? Sorry I'm late just became a member although been on the site for years. Curious how it was I've lived in PR for 4 1/2 years recently moved to Culebra the other offshore island of PR...SLAM POTENTIAL a lot of the year. Rim flats hold tons of big, educated bonefish, mangroves and docks have an extremely healthy population of Tarpon and Ive fed 2 permit that come of the deep reef onto the flats there. Wondering wether I should head over and try Vieques out, actually never been.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Ok. Here is the deal. 
It ain't talked about much but you have a very excellent chance at a tarpon in PR. 
Not very far from old San Juan I might add. 

That in itself offers several challenges. The rum joints are a dime a dozen. I recommend that you bring your own woman to PR for all the obvious reasons. But they are a dime a dozen too. 

Lots of lads get distracted by these too and never get their shot at the tarpon of a lifetime. Any lagoon that you can find presents opportunities ...just be willing to get outside your comfort zone. 
This happened for me when on a whim I hitched a ride with a local dishwasher that I met at a nondescript rum bar on the outskirts of old San Juan. Yes. I brought several Nice tarpon to leader fishing out of a dingy in the lagoons by the airport. My moped right back to my resort was one of the most exhilarating rides of my life. 
Also If you are willing to explore a little you will find some great peacock bass fishing on the inland lakes and rivers and some very romantic little resturaunts and locales if you are brave enough to get off the beaten path. 
PR is a real jewel to the US. I hope we can help her overcome her economic struggles. 
Good luck.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Good memories here. I used to slay juvie tarpon by the airport when I was a kid. My buddy's dad had a lake cabin in the mountains; we could catch peacocks all day long on a white curly tail. I miss that place but I hear it's pretty bad economically down there now.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

really fun vacation spot. did a half day charter and bonefishing was pretty spotty. basically had 2 shots, missed one and had the hook pull on the other. still really beautiful though. cool place for a non-fishing vacation with a potential side of fishing


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Ok. Here is the deal.
> It ain't talked about much but you have a very excellent chance at a tarpon in PR.
> Not very far from old San Juan I might add.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can catch 30-40lb tarpon right at the fort in Old San Juan. But he's not talking about that and he's not talking about PR, but Vieques, which is a small island off the coast (long boat ride or short commuter island hop flight) from PR. I was planning on going there about 3yrs ago, but I had to cut it out of my trip due to time. There are bones right off the beaches and the rim flats. Lots of snapper and other shallow reef fish, or so I was told.

Let us know how you do. The wife and I are planning on going back to PR next summer to visit friends and hike El Yunque and the wildlife refuge on Vieques. Wanted to do some ffing when I got there.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Yes. Vieques is an option and you may luck into a bonefish or two there. However for the overall experience .....not just the fishing I'd always opt for the main island. 
Where else can you tie up to a mangrove with two or three iguana in it and catch tarpon one after another ?
Side note : there are several resturaunts that will cook up your iguana if you are good enough to knock a few in your boat whilst angling. 
Did I mention the rum ?


----------

